# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  1ste menstruatie na bevalling duurt al 22 dagen!

## Semla

Hallo

Ik ben 10 weken geleden bevallen van een mooie dochter
Heb daarna 4 weken na bloedingen gehad.. Vervolgs nu me eerste
Menstruatie.. Op de eeste dag gelijk aan de pil begonnen..
Alleen bloed ik nu al 22 dagen! Is dit normaal?? En kan zoveel bloedverlies kwaad?

----------


## Nikky278

Het gebeurt schijnbaar vaker dat vrouwen na de bevalling lang bloeden / ongesteld zijn. Het kan een teken zijn dat je baarmoeder nog aan het opschonen is. 22 dagen is wel lang, als het aanhoudt zou ik toch even contact opnemen met een arts. Zoveel bloedverlies lijkt me toch niet echt heel goed voor je. Voel je je slapjes, of is er verder niets aan de hand?

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Selma,

Komt wel vaker voor dat na een periode van het niet innemen van de pil het lichaam weer moet wennen en dan of ongesteldheid overslaat of meer bloeding geeft, ikzelf heb beide meegemaakt... maar als het te lang duurt is een bezoek aan de huisarts een aanrader  :Smile: 
Omdat je veel bloedverlies hebt is het ook een aanrader om wat meer ijzer en vit b12 in te nemen.

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

